
Instagram Killer - steveat
https://www.newsweek.com/vero-social-network-rivals-instagram-keeps-crashing-821618
======
steveat
Ok, so I'm looking/reading this article basically saying that this new version
of an instagram-like platform is going to replace it and it's on a
subscription model. Ok, I get it, this is a good way to monetize, but in the
grand scheme of things, no one wants to pay for the convenience of no
ads..well, I don't. Maybe it's because I'm cheap. 8-)

To me, what Vimeo is to Youtube is what Vero is to Instagram.

Would you pay for a service like this? Would you pay for ANY social media
access? It's bad enough we have to pay for tools to manage social media let
along the platforms themselves.

